# C.M. Hoke



## EVO-AU (Jan 5, 2009)

Gentlemen: ( also ladies ) :

All the many posts that I have read about this gentlemen points in the direction of processing wastes, no mention of raw ores, so to speak !

Before I indulge myself in the luxury of such a high price for the book, is there anybody out there that has actual experience in moving raw ore thru the dictates of this book ?

Evo


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 5, 2009)

Evo,
The book is available as a download on the forum
for free. You can see if it is what you are looking for
and then buy a hard copy if you want. 
C.M.Hoke is not a gentleman, her name is Calm Morrison
Hoke. Sorry I can't point you to a link to the book,
most of them (with the tiny url) don't work for me,
but there is one straight link that works for me.
Jim


----------



## Palladium (Jan 5, 2009)

Ask and you shall receive :wink: 

Free pdf copy  :arrow: Refining Precious Metal Wastes C[1].M Hoke http://tinyurl.com/5ld6kf (REV)


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jan 5, 2009)

You mean copper ore mined at copper mines or secondary raw material(pins,CPUs, etc.)?
Try reading some info on melting PMs using copper as a collector. And then using cell to remove PMs. Before I have seen it many times, I typed hydrometallurgy of copper (russian variant) in google and found some books on it to read and not to be a foul when I had to see it with my own eyes. Also C.W.Ammen gives a good info on e-cell (my favourite part in the book). It can also be downloaded from the forum.


----------



## butcher (Jan 5, 2009)

Action minining sell a book I think is wotrth every penny.
Recovery and refining of precious metals by C.W. Ammen
it cost me 65.00, this was alot for me to spend, but its worth it to me.
http://www.actionmining.com
they also sell chemicals and supplys for refining and mining check out there catalog,


----------



## EVO-AU (Jan 6, 2009)

Butcher: Prices do jump, wow ! I bought Ammens' book on recovery some years back for $29.95 from Action. And yes, they do have a great catalogue. I purchase stuff from them here and there. I sure would like to be able to purchase their lab-size processing table. That baby does work. Saw a demo some years back and it was great.

I first got with Action when I got into Geo-Chemical hunting. Now that is a great way to prospect. The only trouble is the tremendous laying out of a site and the hundred or more tests that it involves. It is a very involved way to prospect. But it does work.

Thanks for your reply, Phill


----------



## EVO-AU (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks Palladium, I shall pursue. Phill


----------



## EVO-AU (Jan 6, 2009)

Golly-gee Jim: I remembered reading somewhere that she was a she and not a he. My blooper, Thanks for the info. Shall get on it. Phill


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 6, 2009)

EVO-AU said:


> Butcher: Prices do jump, wow ! I bought Ammens' book on recovery some years back for $29.95 from Action. And yes, they do have a great catalogue.



It may be "Ammen's On Platinum" that is just the PGM section from the larger book "Ammens Recovery and Refining of Precious Metals". I have
both books, and the platinum one cost $29 and the larger one about $65.
If I knew, I would have just bought the $65 book, since it has all the info
from the $29 book.
Jim


----------



## EVO-AU (Jan 8, 2009)

Butcher: How far do you live from Action and from Randy ? Phill


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 8, 2009)

Removed by author


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 8, 2009)

Removed by author


----------



## butcher (Jan 9, 2009)

I am not sure were randy lives. I live at the botom of southen OreGUN, its about a half day trip to action mining usually an overnighter if I go. there is the man who made the mikey mouse for disney out of gold who says he goes by action minig on his way to work he must be close to sandy oregon?


----------



## Platdigger (Jan 9, 2009)

Butcher is South of Action, I am North, and a bit East.

It is around a three hour drive for me. 
Fun place to visit.
Randy


----------



## EVO-AU (Jan 9, 2009)

Gosh all fishhooks, Randy, from one of your posts some months back I got the idea you were just down the road. MY blooper. I do hope to visit Action one of these days and see you guys too. On my list.

Butcher: That gold Micky Mouse is neat isn't it ?

Phill

Say, you gentlemen ever find any of that wire gold that is supposed to be only in that area of the country ?


----------



## butcher (Jan 9, 2009)

that is one ammazing mouse, dont find wire gold , but what little gold I do find is back breaking labor, Its still here but you have to go through alot of material to get it, luckily this is good gold country here, but unless you have alot of capital of a big company you wont make it worth giving up your job for,but during a depression with no jobs one might keep from starving.its fun for me to tinker with.


----------



## EVO-AU (Jan 12, 2009)

Butcher: Yeah, I know the tinker feeling real well. The only real drawback to that are the darn nut 'n' bolt runs to Lowes' and such. Boy, does that ever get expensive. But with this bench ( no cottonmouths in the winter ) there is the possibility of a profit. I'm putting my geochem procedures back on the front burner, so to speak. I can pull more samples and run the tests in an unbelievable amount of time. And this, my friend is no tinker-toy operation. Anyway, each to their own. Wish me luck. 

Luck is defined as "opportunity and knowledge" Either or - back and forth - in no set order Oh yeah, put that one on Rubicks Cube. I'll get that thing cubed out one of these days. Ha ! Ha !

Phill


----------

